
HangoverApp – Share pics without Internet, only visible if all devices present - xenophin
http://www.hangoverapp.com
======
ada1981
I don't hate the app really.. I just kinda hate the culture that produces this
app. Am I just getting old?

~~~
orthoganol
To be clear, the culture that's producing this app is people trying every
permutation possible for app ideas, throwing them out with cliche landing
pages, and marketing them on channels like this or Reddit or Product Hunt.

I think there is a 0% chance that the creator is actually a partier who needed
this and so he built it.

~~~
fiatjaf
The two cultures are terrible.

~~~
madeofpalk
The cultures that try and experiment with different ideas?

Rather than spending 18 months building and 'perfecting' and idea in private
then releasing it to real people, doesn't it seem more efficient to Throw 10
ideas/'micro mvps' at the wall and see what sticks? Seems fairly solid to me.

~~~
username223
Ugh. "Throw feces at the wall and see if it sticks" is the culture that gave
us post-a-day blog spam instead of sporadic thoughtful writing, and github
spammers pushing out whatever half-done garbage they typed in on a manic
Saturday to be abandoned by Monday.

As the saying goes, "there's a reason you have two ears but only one mouth."

~~~
argonaut
And what exactly is wrong with people getting lots of practice writing and
lots of practice coding? You don't need to read what they've written.

~~~
username223
I still need to determine whether it's worth reading. Private
diaries/libraries are still useful, both for the writing and for the lack of
publication.

~~~
drdeca
That's why there should be a way for people to voluntarily designate that what
they are writing is not worth reading!

I know sometimes I want to respond to something, but know that my response
does not contribute anything useful, and so I wish I could respond in a way
that would only be shown if someone opted in to seeing messages self-described
as useless.

------
jlebar
> Download HangoverApp and register with your mobile phone number. (It’s
> secure and _anonymous_!).

(Emphasis mine)

lolwut?

~~~
campbellsoup
It's explained in their FAQ: the only information they ask from you to
register is your phone number.

~~~
hellbanner
Are there any free emails that work without requiring a cell #?

~~~
joeyspn
Sure, and if the provider insists and you don't want, just provide a fake tel
number...

~~~
tomschlick
They call/text to confirm.

~~~
joeyspn
Meet the online SMS receivers... [http://www.receive-sms-
online.info/](http://www.receive-sms-online.info/)

------
dizzyviolet
Are you authenticating by using the Wifi and Bluetooth addresses for input?
What would stop someone from spoofing the known devices if so?

Just wondering about the setup.

------
Shank
Everyone has to be in the same place? I can just hand my phone to someone else
and let them see something, no data exchange or app required.

Alternatively, the discussion below seems to point out that screenshot
blocking is ineffective. If all devices are in the same room, a swift punch to
the mouth and taking someone else's device could remove that possibility.

It cuts both ways.

~~~
ed209
the point is that you have to be together to unlock the photos. It's not that
you're sharing photos locally, as seems to be your issue with the app.

~~~
recursive
But why would I want to take a photo that needs to be "unlocked"? My phone
already has a camera on it, and I can already not share photos. I genuinely
don't understand what this app is doing.

~~~
eru
If you think about homemade porn, it makes some sense.

------
fiatjaf
The idea of requiring people to be on the same physical location is really
nice. It could be used by a more useful app.

------
johnmorrow
Anyone else wondering why you don't just physically show ppl the pictures if
you are in the same location as them?

~~~
andreasvc
The idea is that you can only access the pictures if everyone of the group is
physically present. Sort of how multiple people need to turn a key at the same
time to launch a nuclear missile.

~~~
glibgil
We understand the idea. The only usage we can imagine, sharing a private
photo, seems way harder in this app than just passing someone your phone.

~~~
bottled_poe
It seems like you don't understand the idea. This ensures that all parties
consent to the content being viewed by any other party.

~~~
tedunangst
Does installing this app somehow disable the regular camera app? Not sure how
it ensures anything.

Joe takes a picture. I want to see it. But, oops, Billy isn't here to complete
the nuclear launch procedure. So I turn to Joe and say "hey, text me that
funny picture of Billy." What happens next?

~~~
wisty
It might work if they delete the original photos (if that's still possible on
modern devices).

~~~
tempestn
Or it could require you to manually delete the phone's regular copy of the
photos, which your "friends" can verify since they're in the same room.

------
DStavro
“If your startup failed, it’s because it didn’t solve a tier 1 problem for a
large enough audience" \- Mitchell Harper. I'm having trouble understanding
what problem this solves.

I'd also love to know what the triggers are for people to use this app.

Also hangover... the name entails a totally different kind of application.

Good luck! If i were you I would take time to talk with your target market to
validate your idea.

~~~
ionforce
It's like a security mechanism for spicy material. What stays in Vegas
(defined as a group of individuals) does a better job of staying in Vegas if
collocation is a requirement.

~~~
siliconc0w
Another angle is a groupon type service. Do something fun together, get a
coupon for food/drink/another fun activity that unlocks when all members on
the group reunite in a month. Create mechanism for 'chaining' to encourage
stickiness. People get slight push to maintain friendships they might let
otherwise let slip away.

------
evan_
They claim to protect against screenshotting- is that possible? I was under
the impression that it was not something app developers were able to prevent.

~~~
juandazapata
No technology prevents a 3rd phone from taking a picture of the screen of a
different phone.

~~~
kazazes
What's the second phone doing in that scenario?

~~~
XaspR8d
I think the implication is that the 1st phone is the sender and the 2nd phone
was the receiver, to parallel how you generally label 1st/2nd/3rd-person or
-party.

But I definitely had a laugh about someone holding a crazy 5-phone contraption
just to copy images.

------
black_puppydog
If you don't trust the other end of the communications, just don't hit send...
Anything else is BS.

~~~
billmalarky
I think it's a neat concept that could be flushed out a bit. Maybe instead of
pitching it as a way to take control of potentially embarrassing media, pitch
as an excuse to get the group back together again. I'd love to see more social
apps that encourage, well people being social.

~~~
EGreg
You mean like the app Groups? :-)

------
tantalic
Here's a similar concept for more general secrets (although could be used with
pictures) that might be easier for the HN community to "get": Core Secret
[https://appsto.re/us/MVFMP.i](https://appsto.re/us/MVFMP.i) ,
[http://cryptorobots.com/coresecret/documentation.en.html](http://cryptorobots.com/coresecret/documentation.en.html).

------
shurcooL
Can someone give examples of how this app could/would be used? In what kind of
situations, and what the benefit of using it would be.

~~~
wisty
Private nudes?

------
will_pseudonym
In what world do these people have phones but no access to the Internet? Like
why is that the first piece of information about the app? No one uses their
devices like that!

I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!

------
kevindeasis
but, what happens if one of the devices are lost? how about if all the users
are present via authentication and are close to each other via bluetooth or
geolocation?

------
guelo
Doubt they got trademark permission from Warner Brothers.

~~~
akent
Why would they have to? Just because there happens to be a movie called "The
Hangover"?

~~~
guelo
It's pretty obvious that the name is playing off the movie.

~~~
coob
Hangovers were around a long time before the movie.

